# en foi de quoi



## patriciadetreglode

pour servir ce que de droit

comment dit ton : pour servir ce que de doit en fin de texte administratif ?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Patricia,

C'est une formule toute faite que l'on trouve à la fin des contrats et autres textes administratifs:

_Y para que conste y surta los efectos oportunos,..._


_
_


----------



## tosha

tengo la duda de como traducir esta expresión: en foi de quoi..
la frase completa es:
"En foi de quoi ce présent est délivré pour servir el valor que de droit"

mi opción sería:
"Extiendo la presente para los efectos oportunos"

gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Existe en español: a/ en fe de lo cual

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## nema

Hola,
"_Y para que conste, expido el/la presente a los efectos a que en derecho hubiere lugar_" o "_a los efectos oportunos_" 
son frases que me encuentro habitualmente en los documentos que traduzco

Espero te sirva de ayuda

Hasta pronto


----------



## tosha

nema said:


> Hola,
> "_Y para que conste, expido el/la presente a los efectos a que en derecho hubiere lugar_" o "_a los efectos oportunos_"
> son frases que me encuentro habitualmente en los documentos que traduzco
> 
> Espero te sirva de ayuda
> 
> Hasta pronto



muchas gracias! fue muy util tu respuesta


----------



## Nira

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¡Hola a todos!

Necesito traducir lo siguiente: "En foi de quoi nous vous délivrons le présent certificat pour servir et valoir ce que de droit"

Se trata de una sentencia de divorcio...No tengo ni idea de cómo se traduce.

¡Un millón de gracias!


----------



## Ipar

Me suena a lo siguiente:

"Y para que conste le extendemos el presente certificado a los efectos oportunos."


----------



## cat06

Hola
"Para que conste y surtan los efectos oportunos, se le extiende el presente certificado"


----------



## Nira

¡¡Muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## Carmen-vit

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Estoy traduciendo un certificado de nacimiento expedido en el Congo y no soy capaz de dar sentido a esta frase. Si alguien me puede ayudar, se lo agradecería mucho.

"En foi de quoi, nous avons dressé le présent acte et après que connaissance en a été donnée aux comparants nous l’avons signé".

Gracias de antemano.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Domtom

Por el comienzo, yo pondría _En fe de lo cual, hemos levantado el acta presente..._

Y bienvenida al foro, *Carmen*.

¿Cómo continuarías? (Es que siempre hay que ofrecer un intento.)

*EDITO*: Me equivoqué al escribir, poniendo "En fe lo cual" en vez de "En fe de lo cual".
-


----------



## marcoszorrilla

En virtud de lo cual, hemos redactado (levantado), el presente acta firmándola una vez que han tenido conocimiento las partes.


----------



## Carmen-vit

Gracias por vuestra ayuda y bienvenida.
Mi problema en la traducción estaba en la segunda parte de la frase. 
De todas formas, en la primera “Acte” lo habéis traducido como acta, no sería mejor utilizar certificado. Creo que es más frecuente.

gracias


----------



## botty

Traducir "en foi de quoi" por "en fe de lo que" est un faux ami, la traducción correcta es "Y PARA QUE CONSTE".
El término "Nous" se refiere al "abajo firmante" (en estos casos suele ser el Secretario del Registro Civil..)
Estoy de acuerdo contigo Carmen Vit, yo traduciríia "acte" por "el presente acta" 
Bon courage!


----------



## elisaf

Hola Carmen!
Personalmente, prefiero "acta" en vez de "certificado"
Y mi intento sería:
*"En virtud de lo cual, otorgamos la presente acta y luego de darla a conocer a los comparecientes, firmamos"*
Saludos.


----------



## Carmen-vit

Gracias a todos por vuestra colaboración. Dudas resueltas.
Saludos


----------



## Domtom

Creo que no es lo mismo "en fe de lo cual" y "en virtud de lo cual"; "en fe de lo cual" significa "en testimonio de lo cual", tanto la una como la otra sirven en mi opinión para "en foi de quoi".

"En virtud de" es "en vertu* de".

* no "foi".


----------



## elisaf

Hola Domtom,
En cuanto a la traducción literal, coincidimos.
Ahora bien, yo traté de reproducir la fórmula de uso legal que utilizamos en las actas de nacimiento en nuestro país.
No utilizamos la expresión "En fe de lo cual...".
Sin embargo, la autoridad registral puede agregar, al finalizar el otorgamiento del acto "... por ante mí, de lo que DOY FE"
Saludos.


----------



## habichuela

Coincido con elisaf en el sentido de que el equivalente de *en foi de quoi* aparece más bien al final de la frase o párrafo. Al menos en México, muchas actas de nacimiento se terminan también por: ... . *DOY FE*. Quizás la expresión *para que conste* sea más común en España.
Por otra parte hago notar que *DOY FE* está conjugada en 1° persona del singular y no plural. Así mismo, es muy común encontrar en actas de registro civil la forma impersonal y, como señala botty, el *Nous* puede remplazarse por la expresión *el suscrito*.

Propongo entonces:
Se levanta la presente acta y después de darla a conocer a los comparecientes otorgo mi firma. DOY FE.

También podría terminar : ... comparecientes DOY FE con mi firma.

Ahora bien, para las personas estrictas que, por tratarse de un documento legal, desean conservar la misma estructura de frase para no introducir posibles nuevos matices, pondría:
Para dar fe (de lo anterior), levantamos la presente acta y luego de darla a conocer a los comparecientes otorgamos nuestra firma.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

habichuela said:


> Ahora bien, para las personas estrictas que, por tratarse de un documento legal, desean conservar la misma estructura de frase para no introducir posibles nuevos matices, pondría:
> Para dar fe (de lo anterior), levantamos la presente acta y luego de darla a conocer a los comparecientes otorgamos nuestra firma.



 En España, y si se trata de un documento notarial, *nunca se pondrá en plural*. La fórmula suele ser "yo, el notario, doy fe bla bla bla".


----------



## habichuela

Sí, en México también los notarios redactan sus documentos en primera persona del singular: Yo, .... etc.

Pero también me he topado con traductores que, en cuestiones legales, se apegan (casi) estrictamente al texto original haciendo traducciones muy literales y dejando transparentar "todo el sabor" y estilo de la lengua original. Lo decía por ellos, por ese tipo de traductores, no porque los notarios u otros funcionarios redacten así.


----------

